# Home based job for Singaporean



## microhr (Dec 3, 2015)

Are you looking for extra income? Or would like to try for a freelancing job. Might you would like to try applying in our job post "Looking for Virtual Assistant based in Singapore".

Duties include sourcing of items needed for the company business. This is a well fit job for someone who enjoy working at home and who is a computer savvy. Even students and stay home mom can apply as long you are dedicated to work and would enjoy working remotely. 

This is a hourly basis (7 SGD) and weekly pay.

I hope you find this job ad interesting and would be happy to talk to discuss it with you more.

Contact me here and I will respond to you in 24 hours

Thank you


----------

